# 2011 gatesville tx varmint hunts



## REBEL2 (Feb 24, 2010)

Gatesville varmint hunts

dates
january 29th and 30th 2011
febuary 26th and 27th 2011
march 26th and 27th 2011
times
registration 11:00 am -12:00 noon saturday
weigh in 12:00 n00n sunday
place
coryell county activities complex
entry fee
main entry- $100
big pots - $20 each categoty ( optional )
big pots: Red fox, bobcat, coyote, grey 
fox,and raccoon
$20 for the calcutta ( optional )
there will be a point system
mountion lions - 100
red fox - 6
bobcat - 5
coyote - 4
grey fox - 2 
raccoons - 0
no more than 4 people per team
you may be subject to a polygraph
we are doing mail in entries but you must have atleast one person from the team at the first hunt to be able to mail in the next two hunts.
For more information contact
toby small sr
(254) 404-3381 or (254) 865-3365
[email protected]

gatesville varmint hunt rules

1. To mail in entries you must have atleast one person from your team at the first hunt to be able to mail in the next hunts.
2. Must enter main entry to enter big pots and calcutta
3. No more then 4 people per team.
4. Points for animals are as followed 
mountion lions 100, reds 6, bobcats 5, coyotes 4, greys 2, raccoons 0.
5.ties are broken with the total weight of all animals and big pots of that speceis.
6. All of the animals must be harvested between 12 noon saturday and 12 noon sunday ( animals will be checked for freshness).
7. No trapped or snared animals will be accepted or counted anyone bringing in such animals will be disqualified. 
8. You must call the aminal in with a mouth call, lip squecking, or electonics.
9. No hunting baited areas but may use anything as a cover sent wile hunting.
10. There will be points given on 7 animals per species for main entry
( anything over will count for the calcutta)
11. Everyone must be a weigh in no exceptions
12. You may have landowner with you if need be ( but landowner may not shoot )
13. Giving, exchanging, or accepting any animal from anybody during the hunt will result in immediate disqualification and will be banned from the hunt.
14. Participants may hunt anywhere in texas.
15. Teams are responsibale for there own hunting land during the hunt.
16. Teams may splitup during the day on the same land but must hunt together out of the same vehiacal at night.
17. Each team is responsible for the proper disposal of animals.
18. Must follow texas parks and wildlife rules and giudlines.
19. Any game violations will result in in immediate disqualification.
20. You are subject to a polygraph.
21. Rules are subject to changewithout further notification from 
( toby small)


----------

